# General > Photography >  Scenic photographs.

## 2little2late

Please post all scenic photographs here.

----------


## 2little2late



----------


## eastend



----------


## 2little2late

Yarrows.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## squeezy



----------


## squeezy



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## Rheghead

Sailing up the Mull Strait

----------


## ATHRoss

Took this one today at the Trinkie....



cheers

ATHRoss

----------


## teuchter



----------


## teuchter



----------


## Rheghead

Looking west from the RSPB managed farm at Forsinain.

----------


## 2little2late



----------


## highlander



----------


## Isis

> 


Cool photo.

I love how Dunnet Head gets lit up differently by the sun from time to time.

----------


## golach

Highlander that is fantastic mate

----------


## Isis

I believe this happens when the air is much colder than the sea.

----------


## Rheghead

Good photo isis!

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

> Good photo isis!


 Have to agree with Rheghead he does not give prase very often,but that is a great shot Isis,look forward to more of the same

----------


## krieve

Not sure where to put this so i will put it here!

----------


## kas

> I believe this happens when the air is much colder than the sea.


WOW, what a photo. Are you sure you aint a pro. Have you seen the Artsmith photo comp. I just know you would have some photos you could enter.

See here.http://www.caithness.org/nature/focu...dart/index.htm

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## footie chick



----------


## 2little2late



----------


## souperman



----------


## souperman



----------


## 2little2late

At Duncansby head.

----------


## 2little2late



----------


## 2little2late



----------


## jings00



----------


## Rheghead



----------


## Sporran

Just want to let all you fine photographers know how much I'm enjoying your wonderful scenic views, as well as the many other lovely photos on this forum! I feel like I'm taking a virtual trip back home when I look at the Caithness ones!  :Smile:  

So keep on clickin' folks, you're doing a fantastic job!  :: 

Sporran

----------


## Isis



----------


## 2little2late



----------


## souperman



----------


## footie chick

Dirlot

----------


## grumpyhippo

Duncansby stacks from the south looking north. A pleasant walk but typical Caithness, within 10 minutes of me taking this picture there was driving hoizontal rain.

----------


## Billy Boy

> Duncansby stacks from the south looking north. A pleasant walk but typical Caithness, within 10 minutes of me taking this picture there was driving hoizontal rain.


 aaah the rain, thats caithness in its true glory lol

----------


## souperman

> Duncansby stacks from the south looking north. A pleasant walk but typical Caithness, within 10 minutes of me taking this picture there was driving hoizontal rain.


Nice picture, how about one when the rain was on ?

----------


## Isis

Shouldn't be in this thread but didn't see one that it fitted.

----------


## Sporran

FIRST LANDING STATE PARK aka SEASHORE STATE PARK, VIRGINIA, USA

Attachment 285

If you click on the photo, a window pops up with a larger version of it. Not sure why the larger version is not showing up in the post to begin with, though. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## Kaishowing



----------


## ciderally

Not a caithness sunset

----------


## 2little2late

Taken at Dunbeath.

----------


## Sporran

PEACEFUL WATERS AT FIRST LANDING STATE PARK (FORMERLY KNOWN AS SEASHORE STATE PARK) - VIRGINIA, USA.

----------


## Sporran

A WALK ALONG THE SHORE AT FIRST LANDING STATE PARK, VIRGINIA.

----------


## Sporran

SPANISH MOSS HANGING FROM TREES IN FIRST LANDING STATE PARK, VIRGINIA, USA.

----------


## Sporran

REFLECTIONS IN THE WATER - FIRST LANDING STATE PARK, VIRGINIA, USA.

----------


## cullbucket

Picture taken near Homer, Alaska

----------


## cullbucket



----------


## cullbucket

Katchemak Bay Alaska

----------


## cullbucket

More Alaska

----------


## cullbucket

Katchemak Bay Alaska

----------


## cullbucket

Halibut Cove, Alaska

----------


## cullbucket

Leaving Homer Harbour
That'll do for now....

----------


## Sporran

Cullbucket, thanks for posting those lovely Alaska pics! The scenery is breathtaking!  ::

----------


## cullbucket

No probs - theres more if you want them, i didnt want to be too much of a forum hog...

----------


## Tattie B

what lovely photos i am sure everyone would love to see more.

----------


## Sporran

> No probs - theres more if you want them, i didnt want to be too much of a forum hog...


Yes, more please! There's no such thing as a forum hog when it comes to good photos!  :Grin:

----------


## cullbucket

OK I'll feed the bairns and then get wired in...lunchtime here

----------


## cullbucket

Halibut Cove again

----------


## cullbucket

This is a picture of Denali from Anchorage, more than 100 miles away, I thought I was looking at clouds at first and then realised it was a mountain. I am going up there for a visit next month.

----------


## cullbucket

This is a picture of Homer and Katchemak Bay - the harbour is at the end of the spit - along with a cracking wee wooden bar called the Salty Dawg...

----------


## cullbucket

Eagle River - 10 miles North of Anchorage

----------


## cullbucket

Moose in the woods....

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Just above the Kyle of Tongue, Sutherland:




And a bit further south, this was taken from the A9 at near Culbokie where the road goes down that loooooong hill to the Cromarty Firth:



Sorry about the width of the images; I uploaded some before and made them too small.  I guess I overcompensated here, but if you have a high-res widescreen monitor they'll fit OK.

----------


## Buttercup

*The Mall, Thurso. 26/12/2001*

----------


## katarina



----------


## j4bberw0ck

I do wish I'd thought more about this one and got the right hand edge of the bay in  ::  .  4 images, combined.

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Evening, with a bit of Copinsay in the background.....






And St Peter's Pool, January..... anyone for a swim?

----------


## Murchiemannie

Love your pics of Wick area.
They bring back lots of happy memories for me, especially Reiss beach.
Many a time I've walked and paddled in the sea there, but not for many, many moons. Thanks again, and keep them coming...please.

----------


## souperman

You are posting some cracking pictures, keep `em coming !!

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Cheers, souperman!

----------


## doad

stack at noss head

----------


## cullbucket



----------


## cullbucket



----------


## cullbucket



----------


## cullbucket



----------


## cullbucket



----------


## cuddlepop

Cullbucket its a beautiful place your living in;amazing pictures.Lookinf forward to the ones hopefully you'll post in the:fall: :Grin:

----------


## highlander

Cullbucket thank-you for posting these fantastic photos, and really love the bears, can you tell me what is the red plants that are growing in the pic, almost looks like heather, plz send moreeeeeeee.

----------


## Oddquine

Loch Eriboll...........from the viewpoint everybody seems to use!  ::

----------


## Oddquine

Looking down to the Berriedale Memorial.

----------


## Oddquine

Scourie Bay from the Cemetery.

----------


## Oddquine

Otley from the Chevin.

----------


## cullbucket

> Cullbucket thank-you for posting these fantastic photos, and really love the bears, can you tell me what is the red plants that are growing in the pic, almost looks like heather, plz send moreeeeeeee.


Not sure - i think they may be berries - the guide reckoned the bears eat 200,000 berries a day. They might be cranberries. Here is another picture I just took for the coulours....

----------


## cullbucket

Heres some more from around the anchorage area in the last couple of weeks.
This one is called Flattop mountain and is the most popular hike in Anchorage - it is 3510ft but you can drive up to 2200 ft before you start, so it is pretty quick up and down. It has snow on it as of last week.

----------


## cullbucket



----------


## cullbucket

This is a view over South Anchorage across Cook Inlet and the mountains on the other side, with Fire island in the foreground.

----------


## cullbucket



----------


## sassylass

FAB photos cullbucket...thanks for sharing them.

p.s. cranberries grown in bogs, maybe those are artic brambles?

----------


## acameron

I have senic photos i would like to post - im i able to post on here from a yahoo library?

----------


## Kenn

You will need to use photobucket ac.

----------


## cullbucket

I use photobucket ac
Here is Flattop with somne snow on...taken yesterday

----------


## cullbucket

Hing left at flattop

----------


## cullbucket



----------


## cullbucket



----------


## cullbucket



----------


## cullbucket

And Finally, what a backdrop for a game of football (Sawker)

----------


## Feeona



----------


## Feeona

Ok thats a bit big. It was my first attempt. Not too sure how to resize them.

----------


## highlander

Feeona do you what this building is, and where abouts is it taken?

----------


## highlander

Looking down on Thurso, with Dunnet beach in background

----------


## highlander

Looking down at dounreay

----------


## footie chick

Well worth a visit thanks for that :Smile:   always looking for new places to see.

----------


## Kingetter



----------


## souperman



----------


## LENSMAN

> Feeona do you what this building is, and where abouts is it taken?


Sir Francis Tress Barry monument at Auckengill.

http://www.caithness.org/atoz/photog...ry=51&start=12

----------


## ATHRoss

Not terribly stunning images but they were taken on my K800i Camera Phone.





I have been very impressed with this phone (for its camera ability) and think it would make a very reasonable 'emergency' camera for when you need to have something there!

Anyone else got any camera phone images worth sharing?


<EDIT> Found this thread --> Mobile Phone Pictures<-- for mobile phone images. Sorry! </EDIT>

ATHRoss

----------


## Rheghead

A Bridge in Reay

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## footie chick



----------


## Andy Coyne



----------


## Kenn



----------


## ATHRoss

Wick River - Sunday 22/10/06

----------


## ATHRoss



----------


## donsinc



----------


## donsinc



----------


## WeeBurd



----------


## WeeBurd



----------


## Isis

I've missed a lot of these photos. great stuff people.

Looking west past Reay:

----------


## Isis



----------


## doad



----------


## doad



----------


## Rheghead

> 


You've excelled yersel there!  Great photos!

----------


## Kenn

Great pics of "The Salmon River," doad now where did I put that book?

----------


## footie chick



----------


## footie chick



----------


## highlander

Morven

----------


## Rheghead

A beach out west somewhere, I've forgotten the name of it.

----------


## Bobbyian

A beach out west somewhere  It looks like Strathy beach taken from the cliff side across the bay towards where the river comes in

----------


## Bobbyian

But I like the ghost`s face in the middle of the cloud Rheghead or is it my monitor

----------


## connieb19

> But I like the ghost`s face in the middle of the cloud Rheghead or is it my monitor


Spooky....... ::

----------


## unicorn

WOW I see jesus in the cloud  :Smile:

----------


## Moira

Nooooooo....  I can see it too.  Worse than that the facial expressions keep changing - I'm sure it's crying - weird!

Maybe Geoffrey Minter has asked someone in the "spirit world" to look for particles  :Wink:

----------


## Bobbyian

I`m glad I´m not the only one

----------


## Sporran

> A beach out west somewhere It looks like Strathy beach taken from the cliff side across the bay towards where the river comes in


It looks like Strathy Beach to me as well.




> But I like the ghost`s face in the middle of the cloud Rheghead or is it my monitor


I thought it was my monitor at first, too! Rheghead, are you playing a trick on us, lol?

----------


## sassylass

Rheghead maybe you could sell your Jesus in Clouds photo on ebay, just post it next to the Jesus in Grilled Cheese Sandwich.

----------


## Samuri

> A beach out west somewhere, I've forgotten the name of it.


Great picture Rheghead!!!!!!How did you do it? Or is it for real?  ::

----------


## Rheghead

Gosh I've only just noticed, I'm flabbergasted!!  I've no explanation for it at all.  It would have freaked me out big style if I'd looked up at the time. ::

----------


## Andy Coyne

He's watching over Somerset too, or is this Buddha ::  



Andy

----------


## cuddlepop

Looks more like Shrek ::  .
Great picture,s Rhegheads is scarey,looks like someone very famous is watching over us. :Wink:

----------


## Rheghead

> Great picture,s Rhegheads is scarey,looks like someone very famous is watching over us.


I think you're right, it looks like Gary Oldman as the dashing young Dracula, no blue tinted glasses though  ::

----------


## Ricco

> 


That is absolutely astounding!  I didn't even know it existed - I must go.  ::

----------


## Rheghead

The basic face image is there on the camera but I think image compression 'scarring' has made it more detailed.

----------


## Bobbyian

That looks a bit like Santa Claus Andy.......maybe Jesus Buddha and Santa are all one and the same!

"Probably are  or is it just the mitchelin man hav ing a quick peek at the roads...."

Rheghead I do not believe that you never saw "Jesus" in your picture, it's the first thing that caught my eye! Oh my Ive just had a thought what if somewhere between you taking the picture  and uploading it and posting it up here on the org Jesus thought right I'll spook all them thats not listening so he got "someone" to tamper with the picture unbeknown to you and lo and behold! Miracles do happen!  ::  
[/quote]

Rheghead  ... You never saw that !!!   i`m amazed but excellent shot  did you remember if it was Strathy?

----------


## LENSMAN

Thought this was like Santa and his sledge, sorry no reindeer.

----------


## Andy Coyne

> Thought this was like Santa and his sledge, sorry no reindeer.


What were you smoking  :Grin:  



Sorry I just cant see it :Frown:  

Andy

----------


## Buttercup

I can see it and I'm only on good old Nescafe! ::

----------


## Rheghead

Reay's Grand Canyon in miniature. ::

----------


## Kopernicus

Cape Hillsborough Beach in Queensland:

----------


## doad



----------


## doad



----------


## doad



----------


## sweetheart

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...l/PC160005.jpg

----------


## Jeemag_USA

That's beautiful, really beautiful. Looks like it would be somewhere between Lybster an Berriedale no?

----------


## sweetheart

The photo is on west strathy point.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Oh I was way out  :Smile: 

I knew that hump was familiar though, I used to do a lot of fishing on the east side for mackerel. Thanks for the info!

I'd love to see more photos. The last time i was home I took some great pictures on a non digital 35mm, from Thurso to JOG and Wick, I'll try and get some scanned.

My mither just sent me the latest Calender from the Graot and Courier and I have to say I am very disdappointed with most of the photos. The only one i really liked was the one on the front cover - The Little Clett by Keith Parkes.

Thanks for Sharing

----------


## sweetheart

One of the dogs looking out to sea:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...l/PC120007.jpg
Kirtomy commons
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...l/P9290022.jpg
Loch Naver/ ben klibrecht <sp>
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...l/PB200046.jpg
a mile or 2 north of crask towards alltnaharra
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...l/PB200053.jpg

----------


## Bobbyian

Thanks for sharing Sweetheart  the one of Klibrecht promted some memories  it was thew last climb  second last climb I did wi ma dad  and next year I should try again to see if I can still master it at the same age as ma dad was then

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Man those photos are fantastic, you should publish a book or a calander yourself, I would pay for that. I love those photos!!!  :Wink:

----------


## grumpyhippo

Loch Meadie panorama (near Loch More)

----------


## Kenn

To grumpyhippo and sweatheart , many thanks for sharing the pics..so typical of the area in winter with the wonderful contrasts of light and colour.

----------


## Isis

> To grumpyhippo and sweatheart , many thanks for sharing the pics..so typical of the area in winter with the wonderful contrasts of light and colour.


Agreed, great pics.

----------


## grumpyhippo

Duncansby Stacks

----------


## Bobbyian

Thats a >>Georgous Pic Grumpyhippo

----------


## Kenn

Was amazed at the colours grumpyhippo they have always looked much darker when I have been there. 
Beautiful picture though, now I've just got to work out which cliff you were dangling off of when you took it!

----------


## Sporran

Superb pics, sweetheart and grumpyhippo - thankyou both!

Grumpyhippo, I think that must be the best photo I've ever seen of Duncansby Stacks. Well done!  ::

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Bobbyian

Nice Pics Lizz  is that the Upper deck in Scrabster still running?.  and, I can remember often when using the train sitting southward bound in Forsinard waiting for the Northward bound train to come in especially in winter it was always running a bit late.  thanks for the memories

----------


## golach

Lizz, a good picture of the old Scrabster, ahh the memories, of running down those braes from the Crudins and arriving at the fence near the Post Office, sometimes not on our feet, glad of the fence always  ::

----------


## emb123

> A beach out west somewhere, I've forgotten the name of it.
> [Image - with the face in the clouds]


Would that be Farr Bay ?

I'd reckon Gary Oldman too  :Smile:

----------


## souperman

This was Thurso Bay during the "great storm" of 18th Jan !

----------


## Andy Coyne

> 


Is that not the Smigel burn by Smigel mill?

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/166453

Andy

----------


## Kenn

Could be a more exact location that you have given Andy, it's a fair few miles along Strathalladale on the left side of the road where a new bridge has been built next to the old narrow stone one. Their is also a stone building with a wooden water weel at the south end just to the north of where the force comes down, from here you start the climb up to Forsinard.

----------


## Andy Coyne

> ...also a stone building with a wooden water weel at the south end just to the north of where the force comes down,


You mean like the one in the link I posted above :Wink:  

A couple of hundred yards up the burn there are some spectacular waterfalls, well worth wandering up there in wet weather. The only photos I have of them were taken on my old 'wind up' camera and dont do the falls justice when scanned.

Indecently Smigel is almost unpronounceable with a Somerset accent :Frown:  

Andy

----------


## nirofo

Anybody know where this is?

nirofo.

----------


## Isis

Looks like one of the stacks at Forss, near to St. Mary's Chapel, looking west towards Strathy point, etc.

Probably wrong though.

----------


## nirofo

> Looks like one of the stacks at Forss, near to St. Mary's Chapel, looking west towards Strathy point, etc.
> 
> Probably wrong though.


 
You're  nearly spot on, it's actually the stacks at Brims looking west to Strathy Point.

nirofo.

----------


## Kenn

Think you've hit the nail on the head Andy , will check when I get the rest of pics and see if the mill matches but it looks as though it will.
Was tempted to go a walk up aways but the ground was real icy , how far up do you have to climb to see the falls?

----------


## souperman



----------


## Torvaig

Good picture of the rainbow Souperman. I've got one of a rainbow over Inverness Castle but it was taken years ago and not near so clear.

----------


## souperman

Thanks Torvaig, just wish I had been on Thurso Beach at the time, might have been a better photo, just being in the right place at the right time I suppose.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## souperman



----------


## nirofo

*nirofo.*

----------


## Kenn

Lovely picture nirofo..looking at the seathrift I suspect that was n't taken today!

----------


## nirofo

_nirofo._

----------


## nirofo

_nirofo._

----------


## nirofo

_nirofo._

----------


## emb123

nirofo those pictures are stunning - I especially loved the autumn cottage picture with the golden yellow leaves.
It's a really beautiful photo.  Thank you for sharing it!

----------


## buggyracer

lovely pics nifro, what settings are you using in the first picture to obtain the water effect?

----------


## nirofo

> _lovely pics nifro, what settings are you using in the first picture to obtain the water effect_?


 
Hi buggyracer

Which picture are you referring to re water effects?  Is it the mill weir or the sea view.

nirofo.

----------


## buggyracer

sorry the water in the river, im assuming you are using a digi slr?

----------


## Tugmistress

Castletown end of Dunnet bay tonight ...

----------


## nirofo

> _sorry the water in the river, im assuming you are using a digi slr_?


 
The photo was taken using a Nikon F90X with a Nikkor 24-120 zoom lens, f11 at approx 1 second on Fuji Velvia film.  The 35mm slide was then scanned with a Nikon Coolscan III film scanner and post processed in Photoshop.  It was saved as a large TIF file then resized and converted to JPG for the web.

nirofo.

----------


## buggyracer

cheers for that nirofo, i have a been trying to achieve the candy floos effect on water with varying sucess  :Frown:

----------


## Kenn

Lovely  pics nirofo..have walked that wood in the snow..will you go back and take some shots of the snowdrops when they're bloom please.

----------


## nirofo

Hi Lizz

Just for you.



_nirofo._

----------


## nirofo

_nirofo._

----------


## nirofo

_nirofo._

----------


## nirofo

_nirofo._

----------


## Kenn

nirofo that was so kind..there were so many there last spring made the walk a real pleasure

----------


## souperman



----------


## footie chick

WOW souperman what a great picture.

----------


## souperman

> WOW souperman what a great picture.


Thanks, but Mother Nature must take the credit for this one.

----------


## lyncraig

a view out over selafor (seals geo)

----------


## mattymags

Sunset in St. Mary's County Maryland.

----------


## mattymags

Lost Canyons Golf Course, North of L.A. California. Picture was taken with a disposable camera so it is washed out. Before it was a golf course they filmed the tv show MASH there. Gorgeous countryside, although doesn't even come close to comparing to Caithness.

----------


## Sporran

Lovely pics, mattymags! Thanks for posting them!  :Smile:

----------


## Sporran

Great pic, nirofo!  :Smile:  Was it taken from around Thurso or Murkle, and do you know the name of the rock stack? 





> *nirofo.*

----------


## ATHRoss



----------


## nirofo

> _Great pic, nirofo!  Was it taken from around Thurso or Murkle, and do you know the name of the rock stack_?


 
Hi Sporran

It was taken from the clifftop path between Brims and Holborn Head, the stack is The Spears.

nirofo.

----------


## Sporran

> Great pic, nirofo!  Was it taken from around Thurso or Murkle, and do you know the name of the rock stack?





> Hi Sporran
> 
> It was taken from the clifftop path between Brims and Holborn Head, the stack is The Spears.
> 
> nirofo.


Thanks for that info, nirofo!  :Grin:  Although I have walked along Holborn Head to Clett Rock in the past, I didn't get that bit farther west to the spot where you took your photo. What a great view I missed!

Sporran

----------


## nirofo

> _Thanks for that info, nirofo!  Although I have walked along Holborn Head to Clett Rock in the past, I didn't get that bit farther west to the spot where you took your photo. What a great view I missed!_
> 
> Sporran


 
Hi Sporran

It's a great walk from Brims Ness to Scrabster, or the other way round, some good birdlife, flowers, Primula scotica for one, and of course excellent scenics.  The weather conditions and time of year can make a lot of difference to what you find, loads of varied sea views at any time.  Best if you can be dropped of at one end of the walk and picked up at the other, you could do even better with a car at each end !  You could make an even longer and more impressive walk out of it if you started at Crosskirk and finished at Scrabster, lots of interesting geology and archeology along the way.

nirofo.

----------


## nirofo

Soon be Spring.



*nirofo.*

----------


## Sporran

> Thanks for that info, nirofo!  Although I have walked along Holborn Head to Clett Rock in the past, I didn't get that bit farther west to the spot where you took your photo. What a great view I missed!
> 
> Sporran





> Hi Sporran
> 
> It's a great walk from Brims Ness to Scrabster, or the other way round, some good birdlife, flowers, Primula scotica for one, and of course excellent scenics. The weather conditions and time of year can make a lot of difference to what you find, loads of varied sea views at any time. Best if you can be dropped of at one end of the walk and picked up at the other, you could do even better with a car at each end ! You could make an even longer and more impressive walk out of it if you started at Crosskirk and finished at Scrabster, lots of interesting geology and archeology along the way.
> 
> nirofo.


Sounds wonderful, nirofo! I must try that next time I'm in Caithness!  :Smile:

----------


## grumpyhippo

Loch More looked stunning in the spring sunshine this morning.

----------


## souperman



----------


## jambo

loch erribol

----------


## jambo



----------


## sweetpea

Is that Rabbit Island? I was up west the other day but never thought to take my camera. I will next week. It was a beautiful day.

----------


## Bobbyian

Yes #262 is Rabbit islands just across the way from Coldbackie /Skullomie in the kyle of Tongue  once walked ther at Low tide but I wouldnt advise it unless you know what your doing con get very tricky very fast

----------


## Bobbyian

Loverly Photos Jambo  its a great area isn`t it

----------


## jambo

yes great area but not very good roads to drive on.

----------


## Julia

This is one of my favourite pictures, it was taken a couple of years ago

----------


## Julia

Another one I am quite pleased withAttachment 713

----------


## grumpyhippo

> Another one I am quite pleased withAttachment 713


What's your secret for producing such wonderfully blue skys?

----------


## emb123

Looking down on Farr Bay from 2/3 way up the dunes.

Not sure of the best way of uploading / storing photos here or web-wise for display here - if anyone has any suggestions I'd appreciate them.

I have a saved a number of around Bettyhill and Farr Bay and Torrisdale Bay at my photobucket page http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y27...%20Sutherland/

----------


## Julia

> What's your secret for producing such wonderfully blue skys?


Thank you GrumpyHippo.  That pic was taken quite early in the morning, just with my digital camera, I haven't tampered with it at all.  Always thought the colour was amazing too.

----------


## daviddd

took this tonight in the back garden (8 March 2007):

----------


## eastend



----------


## eastend



----------


## eastend



----------


## eastend



----------


## eastend



----------


## eastend



----------


## golach

You get to some great locations Eastender, the photos are great

----------


## eastend



----------


## grumpyhippo

Above the Sma Glen last week

----------


## Kenn

Lovely pic but just where is that glen?

----------


## grumpyhippo

> Lovely pic but just where is that glen?


 
Between Dunkeld and Crieff, the A822, well worth the detour if you're going from Inverness to to Glasgow and not in too much of a hurry.

----------


## souperman

No I didn`t know they were there either.

----------


## ATHRoss

Captured this at Loch Brora in July 2005.



ATHRoss

----------


## Isis



----------


## Isis



----------


## Isis



----------


## footie chick

Fab pictures Isis wouldn't like to be in that boat :Frown:    lovely colours of the sea

----------


## Isis

Thanks footie chick.

----------


## Isis



----------


## Isis



----------


## grumpyhippo

Scrabster at night

----------


## Tugmistress

Just experimenting with this effect, I blame Nirofo lol

----------


## nirofo

Me?  I'm blameless!!! Great shot though, would make a good monochrome image, (B/W).

nirofo.





> Just experimenting with this effect, I blame Nirofo lol

----------


## Isis



----------


## Isis



----------


## Isis

Tugmistress, I like that photo a lot. I'll have to try out that effect but I think your pic is framed very well also.

----------


## Tugmistress

Thanks Isis, it's nice to hear some critique about my pics, feel free to do it again  :Smile:

----------


## Kenn

It's amazing, you get a stiff neck as you just have to keep looking up!

----------


## Kenn



----------


## souperman



----------


## Kenn

Loved the pic of the  bay with the frozen  surf, almost surreal , ty souperman

----------


## sassylass

> 


Is that Oban?

----------


## Torvaig

Looks more like Bergen's Hanseatic Wharf to me. A colourful place.

----------


## Lolabelle

> Just experimenting with this effect, I blame Nirofo lol


Fantastic shot Tugmistress, weren't you looking for water falls a while back? Is this one of the ones you found???

----------


## Phoenix200416



----------


## Tugmistress

Hi Lolabelle,
this is one i already knew where it was, i took that piccy a while ago now.
I have still yet to go around the ones that have been told to me, i am waiting for some rain so they look a little more than dribbles lol
glad you like it, thank you  :Grin:

----------


## Gus



----------


## Gus

Underwater Flora & Fauna



Lybster Harbour from the sea

----------


## Gus

I think I might be getting carried away here, but have been inspired by the fantastic photos on the various forums.  It's ten past two in the morning and anyone might think there was nothing better to do....




Off Lybster somewhere.  The cave below is, I think, called Coveen.  There is a beach in it and it has a long history of dark and damp family-picnics, and a few other myths attached to it besides!

----------


## Gus

Just off Lybster Harbour and taken at the water-line from a kayak.

----------


## Gus

More flora and fauna - this time above the waterline.






That's it for tonight.  Hope someone else liked these as much as Mr Gus and myself enjoyed taking them!

----------


## Rheghead

fantastic pics, thanks for sharing them. :Smile:

----------


## Sporran

Great pics, thanks, Gus!  :Smile:  

I especially like your first one, in post 293. What are the names of those rock formations? They remind me of Ailsa Craig and the Old Man of Hoy!  ::

----------


## Deemac

Gus,
The top photo in post 296 is THE one!! Excellent. Love the angles/geometry and colours.

Are you on a boat? Do you have a waterproof enclosure?
What kit you got? ::

----------


## Isis

Yep, I really like the first pic in 296. 

Great pics all round Gus. Thanks for posting them.

----------


## t

I was asked to take some photos of this place at Westerdale 




and

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> Yep, I really like the first pic in 296. 
> 
> Great pics all round Gus. Thanks for posting them.


Agreed, great pics all round in this thread, lovely shots Gus!

----------


## jean

looking over at the meikleferry from the dornoch bridge..

----------


## Gus

Wow!  You like!

Sporran, the rock is either Creag-na-morlaig or it's Ash Geo Mor, just north of Lybster, around Sheligoe.  When the wind drops and the sun comes out, I might go and take some more!

Deemac, they're taken either from a sailing dinghy or from a kayak with a freaky-looking Sony CyberShot DSC-U60.  I pinched this photo off the Net:



It's 2mp but takes some pretty good photos with no talent on my part whatsoever - up to about 4m of water.

----------


## Gus

Encouraged by your words of praise, I'll share these four photos!




Somewhere in the middle of hot and dusty Spain, there is an old, old castle (above) which looks down upon the town in the first picture.  Its walls are high and treacherous and guess what - not a yukky safety barrier in sight!

----------


## Gus

I wasn't fibbing.....






And lastly, one of the only vultures to be found, some two hours north of - and circling over a castle not quite as impressive as this one photographed!





These were all taken with a Sony DSC-H1 - the vulture on a 12x zoom.  It was probably the only one even vaguely in focus of about 150 we took between us.  Like I said before - very little talent and thank god for digital!

----------


## Colin Manson

Dunrobin Castle

----------


## Deemac

Colin,
Very impressed with your Dunrobin Castle image. Love the composition. Has a very fairy tail sort of vibe. (Disney).

Well done indeed. :Grin:

----------


## Sporran

I'm also very impressed with your photo of Dunrobin Castle, Colin. It's one of the best I've seen!  ::  

I was in a Barnes & Noble book store here in the USA last week, when the cover of one particular book caught my eye. It was an aerial view of a castle, and I immediately recognised it as Dunrobin. It was a pictorial book called "Gardens From The Air", and consisted of beautiful gardens from around the world, including royal gardens such those at Versailles and Buckingham Palace. I felt proud that it was one next door to my home county that had the honour of adorning the book cover! I'm sure some folk must have wondered why I looked so smug!  :Grin:  

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/boo...60789247&itm=2

----------


## Isis



----------


## jean



----------


## Rheghead



----------


## Sporran

That is *so* picturesque, Rheghead!  :Smile:  Interesting light and textures!  ::

----------


## Margaret M.

So that's where you've been hiding.   :Smile:   I miss seeing you in the General section, Rheghead.  Come back soon.  Great photos!

----------


## astroman

A few shots taken at Strathy Beach today. The weather matched the scenery - it was fantastic!

----------


## Average

Gus. Your images of the rocks around Lybster really take me back to my youth. Jumping from the rocks at Shelligoe and from the Quey at the harbour. Great fun but unbelievibly dangerous. You dont consider the dangers as a child.


Saying that, I think I would do it again now, for old time sake, in a wet suit.

I might be visiting next month, maybe I will round up a gang of now podgy thirtysomethings and go for it.

----------


## North Light

astroman,
Great photos of Strathy Beach.

----------


## Average

Folk who know the Lake District with recognise this as Skiddaw and Bassenthwaite Lake.

----------


## astroman



----------


## Kevin Milkins

Still having a dable with photobucket but having probs with size?

----------


## Bruce_H

From my visit to the highlands, Christmas 2007

----------


## Bruce_H

From Christmas Glencoe Trip, 2007

----------


## Bruce_H

The waterfall just as you enter the Glencoe area

----------


## Bruce_H

They actually were posing for the camera!

----------


## Bruce_H



----------


## Bruce_H

Pictures of the western islands as I flew over on my way back to the US, December 2007.

I use these as computer desktop images some times, if you want larger / higher res versions, message me with an email address and I will send them on (and what size you want)

----------


## Bruce_H



----------


## Bruce_H



----------


## Bruce_H



----------


## Torvaig

Great pictures Bruce; I especially like the arial ones. I don't fly very often but when I do I always want a window seat as I enjoy watching the scenes below. Well done and thanks for sharing them.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Went down to Reiss beech tonight after 10-30 PM and still managed to get some shots
http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/m...ilkins/RB1.jpg

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Just when you think you have got photo bucket worked out.lol

----------


## Kevin Milkins



----------


## emb123

that's a great picture Kevin! - have yet to go down to the beach at sunset, must do it!  I miss taking my sunset photos and Caithness and Sutherland are so beautiful.

Next time you're in the area, give me a bell if you like and we can let the dogs have a run along the beach
 :Smile: 

p.s. had a look around and have tracked down a few devices that should sort out your connectivity problem

p.p.s. just noticed you've just added a couple more , those photos are excellent!  Really nice!

----------


## Kevin Milkins

And Megan enjoyed her late night run out as well.

----------


## North Light

Kevin Milkins,
Thats a stunner, lovely soft and subtle tones.

----------


## Margaret M.

Megan is a cutie pie and your photos of the beach are simply beautiful.  What a lovely sky for that time of night.

----------


## Macwull

Heres a couple lochinver way

----------


## Macwull

Heres another couple up Bettyhill area

----------


## 2little2late

Fab photos macwull. This photo thread is the best thing on the org!

----------


## nirofo

*Snow on Ben Loyal.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## nirofo

*Loch Fleet-Embo-Sutherland.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Ben Loyal is a real beauty.

----------


## psyberyeti

That UFO that destroyed the rotor on the windmill landed behined Ben Klibrek for repairs. This glow was due to them running the motors up for testing. ::

----------


## nirofo

*Maybe that's what caused the golden glow on this photo.*

*Ben Klibreck across Loch Naver.*

*nirofo.*

----------


## North Light

More great photographs of winter.

nirofo,
Particularly like Loch Fleet and Ben Loyal images.

KM, like the Reiss beach shots.

----------


## inorg



----------


## inorg



----------


## inorg



----------


## inorg



----------


## ett23

Rainbow over Dunnet Beach - my mum's photography, not mine!

----------


## North Light

inortg,
You've caught some great light there.

----------


## wicker05

Inorg - Lovely shots thanks for sharing. No1 for me

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Like the waves photo,whereabouts was that?
Your certainly putting in the miles lately and getting lovely scenes.

----------


## wifie

Fabulous crashing wave Lizz!  Where is the waterfall?

----------


## Kenn

MPH that was Lybster harbour and wifie the waterfall is on the right as you go down to the harbour,left coming up !

----------


## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## North Light

MPH,

Good series of photographs, a brilliant location whatever the weather.

----------


## Raven

> ...a brilliant location whatever the weather.


...or the time of day... Friday`s sunset...

----------


## North Light

Raven,

Yes you are quite correct, at any time of day.

Nice sunset, I watched that from a hotel front door, standing muttering a series of short and repetitive expletives!

----------


## North Light

I might have been a bit frustrated watching the sunset on Friday from Thurso, not really justified, the dawn on Friday produced the most beautiful soft colours.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3201316468/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3202050184/

----------


## psyberyeti

Blued up the sky, yellowed the hay. Oh, well. I can always try again tomorrow. ::

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## jean

towards strathfleet


 towards golspie

----------


## jean



----------


## Kenn

Really like the last one jean but then I am a bit of a ruin myself!

----------


## wifie

Really like the light on yer first Strathy one Lizz!

----------


## plutonio



----------


## Kenn



----------


## donsinc



----------


## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## dblonde



----------


## wifie

Great pics you two! Love no 2 db!  MPH, love how the sea wall is in yer first pic!   :Grin:

----------


## Kenn

1st one is really moody dblonde like it.

----------


## dblonde

Thank you wifie and Liz  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Couple of the Ellan Bridge.



Just left the lens flare in,think they look ok in certain shots.

----------


## dirdyweeker

Just spent most of my evening looking through some stunning photos of various places. Some truely gorgeous ones on here and you should all be so proud of what you have produced. A pleasure to look at. Keep them coming folks and thanks

----------


## wifie

Wow MPH love the second one - could hardly believe it was the Ellan Bridge!  I think the flare adds to the sunny brightness (eugh that sounded naff but it is sunny and it is bright!).

----------


## Sporran

I love your majestic mountain pic, donsinc!  :Smile:  What's the name of the mountain, and where was it taken?



>

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Very spectacular indeed,we'll have to make do with Hoy.

----------


## donsinc

> I love your majestic mountain pic, donsinc!  What's the name of the mountain, and where was it taken?


The mountain you asked about is Roche Miette
2316m (7600ft.)

I took it while staying near the eastern gate into Jasper National Park.

Located in the Athabasca River Valley southwest of Mountain Creek and northeast of Rocky River. Miette Range, Jasper Park, Alberta Major headwater Athabasca River.
Latitude 53; 09; 45 Longitude 117; 55; 05, Topo map 83F/04

Panorama viewpoint: Roche a Perdrix. Can be seen from Highway 16 

Naming: The name "Miette" likely comes from the Cree "Myatuck," which means "bighorn sheep." These animals frequent the lower slopes of the mountain and are often seen at the highway below the peak. "Roche" is the French word for "mountain." Official name. Other names Millet's Rock [Fraser]

http://www.peakfinder.com/peakfinder...e=roche+miette

----------

